# What's your HG face wash that takes the makeup of and leaves face clean?



## laguayaca (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a terrible experience with Cliniques 3 Step system it gave me cystic zits! I also bought Cliniques wash off face gel to supposedly remove the makeup... but there's always makeup left on my skin no matter what I do! So many of the SAs at CCO were raving that it would help me with my acne prone oily skin ...well it didn't grr. I am going next weekend to return the items purchased for store credit. I'm thinking of keeping clarifying lotion if anyone thinks it's a bad idea please let me know.

If anyone can think of a facewash from CCO would be a plus since I won't have to spend additional cash they sale the following brands:
Bobbi Brown
MAC
Origins
Estee Lauder
Prescriptives

Any drugstore brands would be greatly appreciated to!
*I have oily acne prone skin*

Thanks lovelies!


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 19, 2008)

Can you get The Body Shop in the states because their Seaweed facial wash is my HG - it's amazing!


----------



## User67 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am super oily too & I love the Green Gel cleanser by MAC. It really leaves my skin feeling clean & oil free. It does a pretty good job of taking off my make-up. But, since I am very heavy handed with my make-up, I use Ponds cold cream & massage that into my face, tissue it off & then wash my face with the green gel & it works perfect! If you don't wear a ton of make-up, you could get away with just using the green gel alone.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2008)

I LOVED Johnson and Johnson Clean and Clear makeup remover face wash- and now I can't find it anymore!!!! It was AMAZING!


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 19, 2008)

i really loved both Shiseido Cleanser (not sure about the name, i ran out of it) but i'm short in cash so i use Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser instead and it workss awesome..... i don't have that super-sensitive skin,, so if you do, i'm not going to be much of a help...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2008)

Chanel Precision Purifying Cleansing Gel

It's not cheap (about $38 ) but it lasts a very long time. It is the best cleanser that I have ever used. My skin never breaks out from it...its the best my skin has ever looked since I started using it. 

I also use the coordinating  toner which cleans the skin & breaks down oils in the pores. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 19, 2008)

I have very Oily skin and Origin's Checks and Balances keeps my skin matte the whole day with only one touch up during the day.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was a Clinique 3-Step(er) for awhile, but the Clarifying lotion broke me out bad. Neutrogena (foam cleanser) is what I use now.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 19, 2008)

Out of the brands you listed, here are my picks:

MAC Green Gel cleanser
Origins Checks & Balances

My skin is also combo/oily and acne-prone.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 19, 2008)

I have combo skin, and the best face wash I've found is Purity by Philosophy.  The mid sized bottle is about $30, but I've had it for 5 months and I'm only halfway through it, and that's using it twice a day.  It takes my makeup off, including waterproof mascara, but doesn't dry out my skin.  I haven't had ANY problems with it.  What my favorite thing about it is that it's a makeup remover, a cleanser, and a toner in one.  I don't have to use three different products, but I do like to mist my face with Fix+ before I put on my moisturizer.  I think I just like the way it smells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Drug store brands, my favorite was Dove.  I think it was called something like "cooling cucumber" or something like that.  I couldn't find it online, but I've used the cleansing cloths, too.  I found they took my makeup off the best and cleaned my skin, for drugstore brands, and it had a cooling effect.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

"Purpose" cleansing bar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I also LOVED Neutrogena's oil free acne cleanser(never _*once*_ had a breakout when using this for six months), but it dried out my skin so bad it started cracking...but I have normal-dry skin...my mom has oily skin and she loves it!


----------



## jenniferls (Oct 19, 2008)

In the morning I use Aveeno Ultra Calming Foaming Cleanser and at night I use Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser.  

I still have to use a separate makeup remover at night to get my makeup off.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Oct 19, 2008)

Since make up today is so high tech and is a lot is designed to be long wearing & waterproof, I found that removing make-up & cleansing skin is a 2 step process

My current system is *Estee Lauder *and my skin has never been happier*:*
step 1: Take it away Total make-up remover (great for even waterproof makeup) ($17.50 USD)
step 2: Sparkling Clean Purifying Mud Foam Cleasner (for oily skin... and so little goes a long way) ($19 USD)

makes my skin squeaky clean but not in an over-stripped drying way
hth


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 19, 2008)

I also use 2 steps just to make sure. I use a baby wipe first and that gets rid of most of it and then I use Clean and Clear cream wash for sensitive skin. It's important not to dry out oily skin because it'll just create more oil to maked up for it. Just for reference my skin is oily too but not acne prone.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks ladies


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty much anything from Biore makes my skin brand new.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 19, 2008)

I swear by MAC cleanse off oil for removing make up. Then I follow it with Neutrogena Acne Stress Control foam wash. Love love love


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_I have very Oily skin and Origin's Checks and Balances keeps my skin matte the whole day with only one touch up during the day._

 
Oooh, oooh, thanks for this rec!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I swear by MAC cleanse off oil for removing make up. Then I follow it with Neutrogena Acne Stress Control foam wash. Love love love_

 
2nd the MAC Cleanse Off Oil. I follow it with my Olay Gentle Foaming Face Wash (although you really don't need to follow it with another cleanser).  I don't need a separate eye m/u remover anymore


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 20, 2008)

will cleanse off oil affect overall oiliness of my face?


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

I love Olay daily facials and Vichy Normaderm cleanser when I'm at the sink. If I'm in the shower, I get grab a bar of Dove.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 20, 2008)

Origins Checks and Balances is by far my favorite face wash EVER.  I love that stuff.  I use that at night and use plain Noxema in the morning, or any of the washes from the Biore Complexion Clearing line.


----------



## AmandDUR (Oct 20, 2008)

philosophy purity!


----------



## rachybloom (Oct 20, 2008)

I would highly recommend just finding a dermatologist.. My mom FINALLY let me go see one when I started college.. We found one that took our insurance and seriously my skin is flawless now. They prescribed me with Prascion (a sulfur based wash that isn't irritating at all but strong enough that it takes off most of my face makeup and deep cleans) and Ziana (a retinol cream that you apply alone each night that helps skin stay fresh looking and prevents acne). I used to get 2-3 cystic zits each week.. so I didn't have full blown acne but I still wanted to have clear skin so I didn't have to wear a whole lot of foundation. I've tried a ton of face washes and my skin hasn't been so beautiful.. EVER. If you can go to one, definitely do it. I don't think I've broken out once since I started college, even with all the stress lol!

If you can't go to a derm.. I always liked DDF, but I don't think they sell it at CCOs, but the bottles are HUGE and the face washes last you a good 6+months (the prices are around 30 bux.. and considering how long they last you, it's a decent deal). I still got a couple breakouts here and there but overall, DDF has a great skin care line. For makeup removal, I like plain old Pond's Cold Cream. Nothing gets makeup off better, plus it's like 3 bux at Walgreens.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 20, 2008)

purity made simple by philosophy, I love it... you can also use it once a week or so before you shampoo your hair- it removes product buildup like whoa...


----------



## i_luv_mac (Oct 20, 2008)

I really rate Molton Brown Skinfresh facial wash. It removes all my makeup effortlessly however it doesnt leave your skin feeling stripped of its natural moisture. My skin is probably normal to combination.

I recommend you try it.


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bebe Young Care foaming face wash...probably not available in N. America but may help for European people. I LOVE this stuff...so gentle but gets rid of all my makeup.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

I highly reccomend Shiseido Pureness line for combination/oily skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the best products I've ever tried indeed. I use *Shiseido Pureness foaming cleansing fluid* that takes all my make-up off my face and leaves my skin really, really smooth and so clean that I couldn't believe anything could give me this clean effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's about 20$ and quite large - 150ml, and has a pump or whatever you call  it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You need only small amount on your wet hands and it beacomes like foam that's enough for your entire face (also wet). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, here's the picture of it:


----------



## Cinci (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree on the Mac Green Gel Cleanser..  I have same problem you do, and it's my fave!  It feels light and fresh, but gets rid of all the makeup..  And while it isn't a brand you mentioned, I also sometimes use the Biore Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser, followed up by their triple action astringent..  I like that for when I have a day when i feel particularily oily....


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 23, 2008)

I use cold cream.  Usually Ponds, but I've made my own before.  

Everything else just breaks me out or doesn't get all of my makeup off.  My skin has cleared up and my relatively minor acne scars have faded significantly since I stopped using a huge regiment of skin products.  Plus, CC is affordable and easy to find.  Those are huge requirements for me.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dermalogica!!!!  The entire line is incredible. It is more expensive but is well worth it! I am willing to spend more on skincare because really, what's the point of spending all that money on makeup, if what's underneath isnt healthy?  I have combo skin and use:
- Precleanse (amazing!  You wouldnt think putting an oil on your face would be a good idea but only oil and truly take away an oil!)
-Special Cleansing Gel ($31)
-Multi Active Toner ($28)
-Skin Smoothing Cream ($52)
-Once or Twice a week I also use the Daily Microfoliant ($49)

They do have kits though (About $30) that you can get to try out all their different products. Pretty good sized too for trial versions... I like dermstore.com because if you dont like the product you can send it back to them and they refund you (most places wont do that once you've used the product).


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 23, 2008)

I too have oily skin, I would not reccomend using a cleanser made for the treatment of acne because they are usually too drying which can cause skin to produce more oil and then more breakouts so I use a gentle exfoliating cleanser by Pond's- Fresh Start  Daily Exfoliating Cleanser. Love this stuff makes skin feel so smooth after cleansing. I always put moisturizer on after using it just to make sure the exfoliating doesn't take too much moisture away.   Great drugstore one to try!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so glad I decided topost this thread as I am going to try the suggestions mentioned I have purchased one of the suggestions and will write review as soon as I can if it don't work I will continue down the list in search of my HG thanks to all for sharing! Keep the posts coming I'm sure there's many others seeking for their hg!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 23, 2008)

Chanel purifying gel wash is excellent.


----------



## makeba (Oct 23, 2008)

i have fell in love with the Oil Cleansing Method. I use Coconut Oil to cleanse my skin (combo skin type) and Phylosphy foaming cleanser to make sure all the oil is rinsed off. I use Black Soap also which is the best in the world for oily/acne prone skin types.


----------



## Nadeshda (Oct 23, 2008)

I have combination skin that is not overly oily on the T-zone, neither is too dry, but I do have some blackheads. I use Avene Cleanance Soapless gel cleanser, it removes all makeup, even eye makeup really well, leaves my face squeaky clean. It can dry out your lids if you use it on your eyes everyday, though (speaking from experience).

For my eyes, I use a product that can also be used all over the face and is great, it's the Vichy Purete Thermale 3 in 1 makeup remover (cleanser, toner and eye makeup remover in one). It's really nice too.


----------



## widdershins (Oct 23, 2008)

I got a deluxe sample of Cosmedicine's Healthy Cleanse for Oily Skin in my last order and I really like it. I super want a bigger bottle, but they're $35! It took off all my makeup, including my waterproof mascara and it didn't burn or sting my eyes. 

Why does all the stuff that works for me really $$$?


----------



## mochabean (Oct 23, 2008)

I have very oily combination skin. I break out very easily and have large pores. So I've tried just about everything to clean my face when I have a full face of makeup.

Right now I'm liking the MAC Cleansing Oil. I'll use this first to melt my makeup off. Then afterwards, I'll follow with Kara Vita Balancing Cleanser or Paula's Choice Balancing Cleanser. This has helped to tame my oiliness and clean my face without stripping all the oils away and making my face too dry.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 24, 2008)

My skin is quite normal, so I am not too choosy. As long as it doesnt strip my skin I am cool with it. I was using Philosophy's Purity ( because I got a free bottle from my friend) but now I am using the MAC green gel cleanser. I like it fine, its lightweight and doesnt strip my face.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_My skin is quite normal, so I am not too choosy. As long as it doesnt strip my skin I am cool with it. I was using Philosophy's Purity ( because I got a free bottle from my friend) but now I am using the MAC green gel cleanser. I like it fine, its lightweight and doesnt strip my face._

 
Did you find Purity too strong? Did it strip your race?


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_My skin is quite normal, so I am not too choosy. As long as it doesnt strip my skin I am cool with it. I was using Philosophy's Purity ( because I got a free bottle from my friend) but now I am using the MAC green gel cleanser. I like it fine, its lightweight and doesnt strip my face._

 
Did Purity to be too strong? Did it strip your face? How does it compare to MACs?


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 24, 2008)

You should look at Lush cosmetics for acne too, I used to get spots and their cleansers, toners and moisturisers cleared them up really well. It's a good idea to keep your skincare as natural and simple as possible, in conjunction to using a healing treatment - acne prone skin doesn't repsond well to overcleansing/stripping as you probably know. Lush cupcake face mask is amazing for spotty skin if you can get hold of it!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Did Purity to be too strong? Did it strip your face? How does it compare to MACs?_

 
I switched to Purity a couple of months ago and I absolutely love it.  It takes my makeup off, including waterproof mascara and eyeliner, and left my face feeling soft and clean.  I have sun damage on my cheeks and they tend to dry out and get redder (if that's possible) when I was my face.  Since I started using this soap, my face doesn't get as red, and I've noticed my complexion has an overall better appearance.  Before, I was using Dove face wash.  I won't use anything else from now on.  I love that I can get a massive bottle, that should last me about a year for like $36.  I have a smaller bottle now, and when that runs out, I'm buying the huge one to refill.  It has a soft, girly smell, that's not too overpowering and it doesn't smell like soap.  I have perfume allergies, so this is perfect for me and my fussy skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I haven't used the MAC cleaners, so I can't compare.  I'm sorry.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_I highly reccomend Shiseido Pureness line for combination/oily skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the best products I've ever tried indeed. I use *Shiseido Pureness foaming cleansing fluid* that takes all my make-up off my face and leaves my skin really, really smooth and so clean that I couldn't believe anything could give me this clean effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's about 20$ and quite large - 150ml, and has a pump or whatever you call  it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You need only small amount on your wet hands and it beacomes like foam that's enough for your entire face (also wet). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, here's the picture of it:




_

 
ah.... yea... i used that one too,, which i ran out of it.....
it was the best cleanser,, myy HG to be exact.... but maybe i just stick with the Neutrogena one due to myy recent 'broke-issue'


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

obagi foaming gel works great for me, leaves my face feeling tight afterwards


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 15, 2008)

Another plus for Checks and Balances...


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

I have very sensitive skin. I swear by Neova purifying facial wash. It's a little on the pricey side, but to me it's worth it.


----------

